# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Reisen und Caravan 2012

## Enrico

Die *Reise und Caravan* war meiner Meinung nach 2012 mal der richtige Erfolg. Mehr Besucher hätte die Messe glaube nicht überstanden. Es ging wie immer um Reisen, Gastland 2012 war Tschechien, um Wohnmobile und Wohnwagen samt Zubehör und parallel die sport.aktiv an zwei Tagen.

Mal einfach paar Bilder von heute:



Die Cheffin prüfte natürlich jedes Fahrzeug auf Herz und Nieren

----------


## Enrico

Die Show von Weltenbummler war nicht so schlecht. Der Mann war in Sekundentakt passend zur Musik nur am umziehen


Natürlich gab es auch Gäste von der anderen Seite des Zauns  :: 


Dann gabs was zu klettern. Sirida war trotz ihren fast 5 Jahren mutiger wie wie sonst so 12 jährige Jungen

----------


## Enrico

Chanon nahm alles wie immer gelassen


Die ganz harten reisten für alle 4 Tage mit dem Caravan an

----------


## wein4tler

Hast Du ein Wohnmobil für Euch gefunden?

----------


## Enrico

> Hast Du ein Wohnmobil für Euch gefunden?


Tja, die würde man am liebsten alle nehmen. Aber die sind einfach zu teuer  ::

----------

